# Fritz Wlan USB Stick N - ständige Disconnects



## Punkey8111 (25. Dezember 2012)

*Fritz Wlan USB Stick N - ständige Disconnects*

Hey liebe Community,
ich habe seit einigen Monaten ein Problem mit meinem WLan. Ich verwende folgende Geräte: FRITZ!Box WLAN 3370 als Router und den FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N. Mein Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 64bit und ich habe bereits die neueste Treibersoftware installiert.
Das Problem ist, dass die Verbindung meist mehrmals pro Minute getrennt wird und nach 1-2 Sekunden wiederhergestellt wird. Ich habe bei der Suche nach einer Lösung des Problems auch von mehreren anderen Leuten gelesen, die genau das Gleiche Problem haben. Jedoch handelte es sich dabei meistens um den FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick, für den FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N habe ich keine sinnvollen Lösungsansätze gefunden.
Wenn jemand anders dieses Problem auch hat oder eine Lösung dafür hat würde ich mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## To_by_b (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fritz Wlan USB Stick N - ständige Disconnects*

Hast du mal dein Wlan umfeld gescannt? Vielleicht senden ja mehrere andere Router auf deinem W-Lan Kanal, da kann es dann zu abbrüchen kommen.


----------



## Punkey8111 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fritz Wlan USB Stick N - ständige Disconnects*

Du hast recht, es gab mehrere Router mit dem gleichen Kanal. Habe jetzt den Kanal geändert und im Moment läuft es viel stabiler als vorher. - Dickes Dankeschön


----------



## frido007 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Fritz Wlan USB Stick N - ständige Disconnects*

Weihnachstsschmuck vorallem Lametta und Glaskugeln können das Wlan um bis zu 33% abschwächen..........


----------

